# Milwaukee pH probe



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

What would be the best way to clean a probe without damaging it?

Thx


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

They make a cleaning solution for probes and this would probably be the best bet.

Here's a link: http://www.berryhilldrip.com/HannaSolPg1.htm The electrode cleaning solution is at the very bottom of the page. I turned on my meter when using the cleaning solution and the proble read 1.00. It seems to be pretty acidic


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks Matt,

I searched around a bit and just did the basic toothbrush cleaning making sure the bulb was clean and the junction was not clogged and it made 3 points difference to the higher side!!!! I could not understand that the pH was so low after my usual routine of water changing and adding baking soda, but now it look about right. Not to mention that I was way under on CO2 !!


----------

